# [off] Msn

## netbyte

Salut à tous ! Je me posais une question : pourquoi le port de la video-com MSN met tant de temps a arriver sous linux. Qu'est ce qui rend la tache si dure ? N'y a t'il aucune solution pour avoir la videocom Msn sous linux. J'ai bien essayer mercury mais bon c'est le bordel, il faut faire pas mal de manips au niveau de java. Perso j'ai jamais reussi a faire fonctionner ma cam avec.

Pour GaimVV j'ai lu que c'etait pas au point et en plus il est pas dans portage.

----------

## kernelsensei

peut etre parce que les codeurs n'ont pas les specs du protocol MSN en detail .. et que faire du reverse eng. pour du texte passe encore mais que la video c'est une autre paire de manches ...

Enfin c'est que une hypothese

----------

## anigel

Plusieurs raisons à cela. Comme le souligne kernel, les specs détaillées ne sont pas dispo. De plus, MSN fonctionne par-dessus upnp, ce qui ne rend pas l'analyse réseau des plus aisées. Et enfin, il combine bien souvent le vocal et l'audio, selon des méthodes obscures..

Bref : le protocole MSN reste dans sa plus grande partie une belle "boîte noire".

----------

## Enlight

Sans compter qu'ils aiment bien de temps en temps casse la compatibilité avec les versions antérieures. Il arrivent parfois aux windowsien d'être obligés d'updater, sinon plus de msn. Pour les devs sous nux ça signifie recommencer à zéro!

----------

## spider312

Je me pose justement la même question  :Rolling Eyes: 

gaim-vv peut être trouvé dans l'overlay zugania ( http://gentoo.zugaina.org/ ) mais il est basé sur une très vieille version de gaim (0.79) et n'a connu aucune évolution depuis la première fois que je l'ai essayé, en Novembre 2004, puis je ne suis jamais arrivé à faire fonctionner une quelconque video ou audio avec, il ne detecte même pas mes webcams qui sont pourtant très bien reconues par toutes les autres applications gèrant une webcam (v4l)

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> peut etre parce que les codeurs n'ont pas les specs du protocol MSN en detail .. et que faire du reverse eng. pour du texte passe encore mais que la video c'est une autre paire de manches ...
> 
> Enfin c'est que une hypothese

 FAG Gaim :  *Quote:*   

> Did you guys reverse engineer it?
> 
>     TOC, Jabber, MSN, Napster, and IRC are published protocols, so we didn't have to reverse engineer those. Oscar, ICQ, and Yahoo are not published, and were reverse engineered by other people. Novell was provided by Novell, and SILC was written by one of the protocol's developers.

 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

il me semblait pourtant que le protocole video utiliser par msn est le meme que pour netmeeting..

d'ailleur les devs d'amsn à annoncé recement qu'ils tragvaillait sur le support de la webcam.

----------

## billiob

Je fais partie de la Team d'aMSN.

aMSN (CVS d'aujourd'hui, utilisez la commande cvs et non l'archive CVS !) intégre le support des webcams en réception et émission. Mais c'est en plein développement : les fichiers sont là, mais ce n'est pas lié à aMSN, donc inutilisable. Je vous prévienderez quand vous pourrez tester. Mais vous pouvez quand même tester et rapporter vos bugs sur la compilation du module (surtout suivant les architectures). Tout cela est possible grâce au formidable travail de Ole André Vadla Ravnås sur la libmimic.

Il vous faut compiler TkCximage et webcamsn (dans le répertoire utils).

EDIT:

Comment récupérer cette archive ?

```
$ cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn login
```

Vous devriez avoir ceci : *cvs wrote:*   

> Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:2401/cvsroot/amsn
> 
> CVS password:

 pas de password (juste Entrée)

puis :

```
$ cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn co msn
```

Les rapports de bugs sont à postés sur sourceforge, merci de bien remplir le champ pour votre addresse email pour que nous puissions vous demander de plus amples informations. Si ça marche, dîtes-le aussi !

----------

## arlequin

Kopete 0.10 peut ouvrir gnome-meeting si on souhaite démarrer une discution avec webcam. C'est peut-être une solution à étudier (j'l'ai pas encore tenté)...

----------

## zdra

aMSN est une équipe tres active sur le protocole MSN, mais pour ce qui est de gaim, les developpeurs préferent largement plancher sur les autres protocoles. J'avais vu que le passage forcé par M$ au protocole MSN6 qui cassait completement la compatibilité de toutes les clients libre a dégouté pas mal de developpeurs msn de gaim qui en ont eu marre de coder qqch qui pourait ne plus marcher 2jours apres suite à un caprice non controlable (voir intentionnel) de Microsoft. Actuellement il n'y a plus qu'un seul developpeurs msn pour gaim, mais quand meme encore pas mal de contributeurs (à ce que j'ai compris) et gaim est dans une phase de correction de bug et netoyage du code depuis longtemps, bien que la branche 2.0 apporte de nombreuses nouveautées mais uniquement en CVS pour l'instant (et pas de webcam).

De toutes facons pour faire de la webcam faut utiliser des programmes/protocoles sérieux, et donc pas MSN ! gnomemeeting par exemple, compatible avec netmeeting.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Je fais partie de la Team d'aMSN.
> 
> aMSN (CVS d'aujourd'hui, utilisez la commande cvs et non l'archive CVS !) intégre le support des webcams en réception et émission. Mais c'est en plein développement : les fichiers sont là, mais ce n'est pas lié à aMSN, donc inutilisable. Je vous prévienderez quand vous pourrez tester. Mais vous pouvez quand même tester et rapporter vos bugs sur la compilation du module (surtout suivant les architectures). Tout cela est possible grâce au formidable travail de Ole André Vadla Ravnås sur la libmimic.
> 
> Il vous faut compiler TkCximage et webcamsn (dans le répertoire utils).
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  la webcam sous Amsn enfin un super truc  :Smile:  , car je restais sous dows essentiellement à cause de çà (copine avec cam par msn) donc voila ... çà fait plaisir  :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  la webcam sous Amsn enfin un super truc  , car je restais sous dows essentiellement à cause de çà (copine avec cam par msn) donc voila ... çà fait plaisir 

 

Nous sommes sérieusement en train de travailler sur le support des webcams. La prochaine version (0.95) apportera un beau lot de nouveautés (entres autres : onglets, et webcam).

La webcam fonctionne"rai" (je teste cet après midi) sous Mac et Win, pour l'émission, car il n'y a pas de gestionnaires de webcams assez complet sous Linux. Nous prendrions peut-être gstreamer, mais c'est encore à l'étude. Sinon, la réception semble fonctionner sur toutes les architectures, même s'il reste pas mal de problèmes de compilation.

----------

## bosozoku

Bah ça c'est une exellente nouvelle ! Vive Amsn  :Smile: 

Sinon, je suis un peu off mais sous jabber ya des trucs pas mal ? Parce que sous jabber je n'utilise que le texte mais on doit pouvoir faire autre chose je pense. J'avais testé une fois un client jabber ou l'on pouvait dessiner en direct.

----------

## spider312

 *zdra wrote:*   

> De toutes facons pour faire de la webcam faut utiliser des programmes/protocoles sérieux, et donc pas MSN ! gnomemeeting par exemple, compatible avec netmeeting.

 Ouais mais y'a opas de protocole bien supporté sous tous ls O.S., et la compatibilité Gnomemeeting / NetMeeting, elle reste assez hasardeuse, sans parler du fait que NetMeeting est totalement abandonné

Je cherche depuis des mois une solution convenable pour webcamiser entre linux et windows et/ou entre linuxs, mais sans succcès  :Sad: 

Pour AMSN, quand j'ai vu cette annonce, j'étais super content, mais après j'ai essayé  :Sad:  désolé mais le TCL/TK je trouve vraiment ça super moche et pas fluide, puis le look'n'feel a rien a voir avec le MSN de Windows, ce n'est plus du tout un clone, l'ergonomie est assez douteuse je trouve, et bien sur, aucun support webcam ...

Je vois sur le site d'AMSN (http://amsn.sourceforge.net/index.php?newlang=french) :  *Quote:*   

> - Nous travaillons aussi sur le support des webcams (uniquement sur la réception des vidéos pour le moment, mais le reste suivera) 

  ce qui est très loin de ce que billiob nous annonce ici, je suis déçu quand même  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## billiob

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Pour AMSN, quand j'ai vu cette annonce, j'étais super content, mais après j'ai essayé  désolé mais le TCL/TK je trouve vraiment ça super moche et pas fluide, puis le look'n'feel a rien a voir avec le MSN de Windows, ce n'est plus du tout un clone, l'ergonomie est assez douteuse je trouve, et bien sur, aucun support webcam ...

 

Les choses vont en s'améliorant. Un des dèvs dessine un véritable "clone"  du design de MSN7. Seulement, il a fallu faire pas mal de changements dans le code de aMSN, c'est pourquoi le skin, n'est pas encore dans la section skins, mais est sur le cvs (là) . De plus, le code est en train d'être réécrit afin de pouvoir mieux intégrer aMSN à kde ou gnome.

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vois sur le site d'AMSN (http://amsn.sourceforge.net/index.php?newlang=french) :  *Quote:*   - Nous travaillons aussi sur le support des webcams (uniquement sur la réception des vidéos pour le moment, mais le reste suivera)   ce qui est très loin de ce que billiob nous annonce ici, je suis déçu quand même 

 

Je n'ai pas mis à jour la news, mais Ole André Vadla Ravnås a fini la partie encodage de sa lib il y a 2 ou 3 jours.

----------

## spider312

mais il n'y a rien dans les menus pour la webcam, et quand un contact initie une session webcam, ça affiche qu'amsn ne sait pas le faire  :Confused: 

----------

## billiob

C'est en cours de développement ! Nous sommes en train de travailler sur ce point. Pour le moment, vous pouvez tester la phase de compilation si vous le souhaitez et rapporter vos impressions. Nous voulons que le travail soit bien fait, et que cet extension soit utilisable sur toutes les architectures envisagées. C'est pourquoi il va vous falloir un peu de patience si vous voulez utiliser convenablement votre webcam avec aMSN.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *billiob wrote:*   

> C'est en cours de développement ! Nous sommes en train de travailler sur ce point. Pour le moment, vous pouvez tester la phase de compilation si vous le souhaitez et rapporter vos impressions. Nous voulons que le travail soit bien fait, et que cet extension soit utilisable sur toutes les architectures envisagées. C'est pourquoi il va vous falloir un peu de patience si vous voulez utiliser convenablement votre webcam avec aMSN.

 

est ce que la CVS de Amsn est assez stable (enfin je comprend par stable) ...car çà donne envie avec la webcam rien que en reception pour le moment  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

Le CVS est, il me semble, assez stable pour une utilisation courante (de rares bugs). L'utilisation des onglets est vraiment intéressante !

Néanmoins, le support de la webcam n'est pas encore intégré à aMSN. Nous travaillons dessus, mais pas dans aMSN. Je me suis un peu enflammé au dessus ^ car j'ai lu sur la mailing-liste que c'était prêt (le programme de liaison entre le tcl/tk et la lib d'encodage-décodage). L'intégration dans aMSN n'est pas encore faîte.

Dans les 2 semaines qui arrivent, il est possible que çe soit prêt, et je vous en reparlerez alors.

----------

## spider312

ce serait sympa de donners des nouvelles du front ouais, on attend tous ça avec une telle impatience  :Very Happy: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

perso je tourne avec la cvs... elle est simpa.. le system des onglet est tres bien...

le seul gros souci que j'ai de temps en temps... c'est qu'il se lance plus apres un changement de version... j'ai plus qua remetre la 0.94 ou attendre la version cvs suivante .

----------

## billiob

Salut !

J'ai des petites nouvelles du front  :Razz:  !

La Liste de Contacts est en train d'être redessinnée !

Un petit exemple ici :

http://img199.echo.cx/img199/596/amsnavecbackground4uf.jpg

( Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting )

Le code est mal écrit (de l'avis de l'auteur), donc ça devrait être réécrit, et c'est pourquoi ça n'est pas encore sur le CVS, mais bientôt je pense..

Pour tester, après avoir mis à jour avec CVS, faites un CTRL+S pour avoir le Status Log.

Ensuite entrez, en bas, ::guiContactList::createCLWindow

ça ne marche pas en ce moment, mais comme je pars une semaine en vacances, je tenais à vous prévenir.

Sinon, concernant la webcam, il semblerait que nous puissions avoir son support si votre webcam fonctionne avec V4L ( V4L2 est à l'épreuve).

La prochaine a l'air vraiment pas mal ! Alors soyez patients !

----------

## billiob

Ca y est ! La webcam fonctionne en réception et émission depuis Linux avec aMSN !

Pour ce faire, il vous faut télécharger le dernier CVS d'aMSN (le modifs qu'on a fait aujourd'hui ne seront appliquées que peut-être demain) gràce à la méthode au dessus à savoir :

```
$ cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn login
```

Vous devriez avoir ceci :

 *cvs wrote:*   

> Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:2401/cvsroot/amsn
> 
> CVS password:

 

pas de password (juste Entrée)

puis :

```
$ cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn co msn
```

ensuite 

```
$ cd msn/utils/TkCximage/

$ ./configure && make

$ cd ../webcamsn

$ ./configure && make

$ cd webcamsn

$ make

```

Puis relancer aMSN (la version cvs).

Ouvrez le status_log avec, en étant sur la fenêtre principale, CTRL+S

ensuite entrez l'une des commandes suivantes selon votre besoin:

```
::MSNCAM::SendInvite $email
```

 pour envoyer votre webcam

```
::MSNCAM::AskWebcam $email
```

 pour demander à votre contact qu'il envoi sa webcam

```
 ::MSNCAM::CancelCam $email $sid
```

 pour arreter la webcam.. la valeur sid value est le nombre contre le titre de la fenêtre de la webcam; par exemple  un titre comme webcam_12345 a un sid de 12345

Pour savoir si l'extension est bien chargée 

```
expr $::webcamsn_loaded
```

 doit retourner 1

Plus d'information sur cette page : WIKI:Webcam In aMSN .

Pour envoyer votre webcam, il faut que celle-ci fonctionne avec v4l (video for linux) qui est dans le noyau, et que son périphérique soit /dev/video0:0 (créez un lien ou modifiez directement dans le code de msn/msncam.tcl à la ligne 1074.

Il nous reste plus qu'à écrire les menus de configuration et à faire la traduction.

Maintenant, Enjoy !  :Wink: 

----------

## Trapamoosch

Hey ! Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle, j'vais aller tester ça !

En tout cas, merci de faire parvenir les news ici, peut-être que je vais enfin décrocher de Gaim  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Cool, ca se précise  :Smile: 

amsn a toujours été cher à mon coeur, car utilisable partout (durant mes études comme sur toutes les installs linux possibles, quel que soit le WM). Avec xchat à côté, je crois pas qu'on puisse réclamer mieux en matière d'IM sous nux. Dès que la version estampillée stable sort, j'éjecte kopete de mon ordi perso  :Smile: 

[edit]

Ouaiillle!! je viens de me faire gurutiser par surprise, çà fait un choc. C'est toujours comme ça que ça se passe?

----------

## Enlight

Ouaip! regarde ce qui m'attends... j'vais être un vieux...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Ouaip! regarde ce qui m'attends... j'vais être un vieux...

 

On devrait avoir le choix de rester dans une catégorie "inférieure" en fonction de ses prétentions, surtout si on se sent encore jeune dedans sa tête  :Wink: 

----------

## nanotux

Au cas ou ça ne se verrait pas (hum...) je suis totalement nouveau sous gentoo et sous linux en generale  :Wink: 

J'aimerais bien tester la version cvs de amsn malheureusement je n'arrive pas à l'installer.

J'ai essayé la commande suivant comme indiqué sur le wiki http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Installation+Instructions#cvs

```

$ cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn co msn

$ bash : cvs : command not found

```

Je pensais que ça ne devait pas être grand chose alors j'ai essayé de faire un emerge cvs en me disant qu'il devait me manquer quelque chose mais ça n'a rien changé.

Vu que sur le site d'amsn ils proposent un script permettant d'installer facilement la version cvs je me suis dit que ça me sauverait. Malheureusement une fois téléchargé je ne sais pas quoi faire de ce fichier.

Si qqun pouvait m'éclairer un peu ça serait sympa  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

hum, si j'ai bien compris tu as telecharger le nightly build amsn_cvs.tar.gz (cvs Snapshot)

alors c'est simple il suffit de le décompresser  

```
tar xzf amsn_cvs.tar.gz
```

ensuite ça te crée un dossier msn/ là où était ton archive compressée, tu rentres dedans et tu lances le programme amsn

```
cd msn/

./amsn
```

enfin tu dois aussi pouvoir le decomrpesser avec fileroller et le lancer en double clickant sur l'icone, mais c'est tjs mieux d'apprendre à faire en ligen de commande

edit : zarb, après avoir lancer le dit amsn_cvs, il me dit dans l'aide que la version date du 11/07/2004.... est ce juste que cette info n'est pas mise a jour, ou alors le build est vieux ?

edit 2 : hum pardon, tu as téléchargé le fichier qui s'appelle amsn_installer.tar.gz, donc tu le decompresse (tar xzf amsn_installer.tar.gz)

la il te sort un fichier amsn-installer, il  faut le rendre executable : 

```
chmod +x amsn-installer
```

ensuite tu as juste à lancer ce fichier : 

```
./amsn-installer
```

il te propose alors un menu : installer amsn, le lancer etc...

par contre la aussi il indique version 11/07/2004.... je sais pas

----------

## nanotux

merci kopp  :Very Happy:  j'ai essayé de faire comme tu as dit mais j'ai un message d'erreur :

```

$ tar xzf amsn_cvs.tar.gz

$ cd msn/

$ ./amsn

Application initialization failed: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable

Error in startup script: invalid command name "wm"

    while executing

"wm state . withdraw"

    (file "./amsn" line 46)

```

----------

## sireyessire

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> merci kopp  j'ai essayé de faire comme tu as dit mais j'ai un message d'erreur :
> 
> ```
> 
> $ tar xzf amsn_cvs.tar.gz
> ...

 

tu as bien un serveur X de démarré? tu es pas juste en mode texte pas vrai?

----------

## nanotux

oui effectivement, je dois faire ça en mode texte ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> oui effectivement, je dois faire ça en mode texte ?

 

non tu dois faire ça dans un serveur X, fais voir un 

```
echo $DISPLAY
```

si rien n'est affiché, alors essaie en faisant un export DISPLAY=":0.0" dans ta console et recommence mais c'est pas normal que tu ais pas de display

----------

## nanotux

je vois pas trop ce que j'ai pu faire  :Confused: 

en tout cas rien ne s'affiche 

```

$ echo $DISPLAY

$ export DISPLAY="0.0"

$ echo $DISPLAY

0.0

$

```

après ça j'ai reessayé de lancer ./amsn mais j'ai toujours un message d'erreur :

```

$ cd msn/

$ ./amsn

Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationcouldn't connect to display "0.0"

Error in startup script: invalid command name "wm"

    while executing

"wm state . withdraw"

    (file "./amsn" line 46)

$

```

----------

## dyurne

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ echo $DISPLAY
> ...

 

essaye avec export DISPLAY="localhost:0.0" ou un DISPLAY="127.0.0.1:0.0"

----------

## Apsforps

Ben en fait, même un :0.0 devrait suffire non? enfin, moi c'est ce que j'ai dans ma variable display et aucun problème avec amsn version cvs.

----------

## sireyessire

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> je vois pas trop ce que j'ai pu faire 
> 
> en tout cas rien ne s'affiche 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

typo le : était pas passé.

c bien ":0.0" j'ai édité le post

----------

## nanotux

Ah oui mince j'ai lu trop vite  :Confused:   mais j'ai toujours un problème :

```

$ export DISPLAY=":0.0"

$ echo $DISPLAY

:0.0

$ ./amsn

Error in startup script: couldn't read file "utils/snit0.97/snit.tcl": no such file or directory

    while executing

"source utils/snit0.97/snit.tcl"

    ("package ifneeded" script)

    invoked from within

"package require snit"

    (file "utils/framec/framec.tcl" line 33)

    invoked from within

"source utils/framec/framec.tcl"

    ("package ifneeded" script)

    invoked from within

"package require framec"

    (file "chatwindow.tcl" line 6)

    invoked from within

"source chatwindow.tcl  "

    (procedure "reload_files" line 19)

    invoked from within

"reload_files"

    (file "./amsn" line 252)

```

J'ai aussi essayé ce qu'a dit dyurne

```

$ export DISPLAY="localhost:0.0"

$ ./amsn

Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationcouldn't connect to display "localhost:0.0"

Error in startup script: invalid command name "wm"

    while executing

"wm state . withdraw"

    (file "./amsn" line 46)

$ export DISPLAY="127.0.0.1:0.0"

$ ./amsn

Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationcouldn't connect to display "127.0.0.1:0.0"

Error in startup script: invalid command name "wm"

    while executing

"wm state . withdraw"

    (file "./amsn" line 46)

```

----------

## Apsforps

Bon, apparemment la première solution était la bonne. Pour l'autre problème, regarde si le fichier qu'il dit ne pas trouver se trouve bien là où il cherche.

----------

## nanotux

en effet je n'ai pas le bon fichier il me demande utils/snit0.97/snit.tcl et j'ai :

```

$ ls utils/snit0.97/

license.txt  pkgIndex.tcl  snit-83.tcl

```

je me demande si je devrais pas retelecharger le fichier

----------

## CryoGen

emerge cvs et ensuite utilises la commande du wiki  :Wink:  c'est ce que je viens de faire et ca marche nickel

----------

## nanotux

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon j'ai essayer d'emerger cvs mais ça ne change rien, j'ai essayé de retelecharger le fichier et de tout refaire depuis le debut mais ça ne change rien : 

```

$ ./amsn

Application initialization failed: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable

Error in startup script: invalid command name "wm"

    while executing

"wm state . withdraw"

    (file "./amsn" line 46)

$ export DISPLAY=":0.0"

$ ./amsn

et la je bloque, rien ne se passe mon curseur clignote

```

Alors si qqun a une solution magique je suis preneur sinon je ressayerais demain depuis le debut  :Wink: 

Dans tous les cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide !

----------

## billiob

L'archive amsn_cvs est une archive que nous compressons nous-même donc elle n'est pas à jour !

Si amsn 0.94 se lance, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes avec 0.95b à propos du DISPLAY.

Sinon, pour que le fait que aMSN ne se lance j'ai le même soucis ici, le problème vient des ajouts fait au CVS hier et aujourd'hui. Je n'ai pas trop le temps de regarder ce qui se passe, mais d'ici demain ou dans quelques jours, tout cela devrait être résolu.

[EDIT] Ce problème ne se posa pas sous Fedora, c'est bizarre  :Crying or Very sad: 

[EDIT2] J'ai résolu le problème

Ouvre le fichier ,msn/config.tcl et remplace tous les 

```
[info hostname]
```

 par 

```
localhost
```

.

----------

## nanotux

Effectivement amsn 0.94 fonctionnait parfaitement bien. J'ai essayé de modifier le fichier msn/config.tcl comme tu me la conseillé mais ça ne change rien j'ai toujours un blocage au lancement (j'ai plus de message d'erreurs c'est déjà ça).

C'est juste que j'étais impatient de tester cette nouvelle version je vais essayer de telecharger de nouveau l'archive amsn_cvs et de refaire tout et si ça marche pas je vais prendre mon mal en patience et attendre que la nouvelle version sorte  :Wink: 

En tout cas merci pour votre aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chaica

Bonjour, 

En voulant installer amsn pour le support de la webcam sous linux à partir du cvs j'ai un petit problème au make dans le répertoire webcamsn:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc -pipe -shared -fPIC webcamsn.o -L./ -lmimic -L/usr/lib/tcl8.4 -ltclstub8.4 -L/usr/lib/tk8.4 -ltkstub8.4 -o webcamsn.so && cp webcamsn.so ../
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ltclstub8.4
> ...

 

Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis très intéressé merci!

----------

## billiob

il te manque une librairie en rapport avec tcl.

emerge dev-lang/tcl qui la contient.

Sinon, vous trouverez plus d'informations pour faire fonctionner la webcam sur le wiki d'aMSN :

http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN+French

Note: avant d'installer aMSN par le cvs, installe-le déja gràce à portage : emerge amsn, comme ça il t'installera toutes les librairies nécessaires.

----------

## chaica

billiob : merci pour tcl, j'ai cherché et j'avais lancé l'install de tcl, mais l'astuce pour les dépendances en emergeant amsn est une bonne idée

@+

----------

## pounard

sinon aussi y'a ayttm qui est super bien comme IM client.

c'est un fork d'everybuddy, donc super light, mais plus complet que son père, et de plus, il gère la vidéo conférence sur msn via gnomemeeting;

à l'époque ou je l'ai testé ca marchait impec!

----------

## spider312

 *pounard wrote:*   

> il gère la vidéo conférence sur msn via gnomemeeting;

  :Shocked:  c'est *encore* possible ça ??? m'étonnerais bien, si c'était si simple, la moitié des clients IM le feraient

----------

## penguin_totof

ca marche ca ou pas?

bon, bah, v tester par moi meme, comme ca je serai fixé

mais si ca marche, c'est etrange que personne n'en soir au courant

/me n'y croit pas mais a bien le droit de rever, non? :Razz: 

----------

## Leander256

Bon ce thread date un peu alors j'ai l'impression de polluer, mais je tiens à relater mon expérience récente en ce domaine.

J'ai compilé la dernière version de gaim-vv à la main et comme annoncé sur le site seule la réception de vidéo sous yahoo messenger fonctionne. Et encore, il y a une ENORME fuite mémoire (connue) qui fait que le processus dépasse le Go en moins de trois minutes (montre en main). J'ai donc essayé de faire du debug à l'aide de valgrind, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'où venait cette fuite. Par contre, une fois gaim-vv lancé avec valgrind, la fuite mémoire disparaît mais au prix de ressources CPU intensives (mon XP2000+ ne peut pas traiter la vidéo émise par modem 56k sans qu'un lag de 10 minutes apparaisse au bout d'1 heure).

----------

## billiob

J'ai fait un test il y a quelques avec quelqu'un qui était sous Fedora, entre 2 aMSN, ça marchait impec. Et avec des MSN7, ça marche aussi à ce qu'il m'a dit.

Si ça ne marche pas, vous trouverez des infos à cette adresse : [url]http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN+French [/url]

Pour les possesseurs d'un amd64, le support est en cours de réalisation, mais si ça marche pour vous, merci de me le faire savoir.

Pour les autres aussi, j'aimerais faire une liste des webcams supportées.

Normalement, ça marche avec toutes les webcams fonctionnant avec v4l. On peut même faire des trucs sympa avec ça, comme envoyer la réception d'une carte TV,ou il y a peut-être aussi des possibilités intéressantes avec mplayer, mais je n'ai pas essayé.

----------

## punky

billiob> Tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour ton aide précieuse !

Ensuite, j'ai testé la réception de la webcam, et ça marche au poil !

Enfin (mon problème) concerne l'ajout de smileys (ou emoticons) animés.

En effet, il semblerait que cette fonction ne marche pas (j'ai vu un post dans le forum 'help' d'amsn mais sans réponse).

Pourrais-tu nous en dire plus sur l'avancement de cette fonction, ou si , tout simplement, je me suis trompé quelquepart...

Merci d'avance.

punky

----------

## Tsukusa

Pourrais-je savoir quand la version stable de la prochaine version d'amsn sort? 

Je suis extrèmement pressé d'avoir ce support de webcam mais je ne trouve pas le temps de faire une installation CVS pour l'instant. Vivement que se soit dans portage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bong

j'ai installé le cvs la semaine derniere et depui, je n'utilise que celle la... pour les onglets, c'est impec, j'ai juste du modifier un poil le capture.c pour ajuster la taille de ma video en emission... une broutille que je pardonne, cvs oblige  :Smile: 

Et je confirme que la webcam fonctionne sans problemes avec msn 6.2 et 7.

----------

## werfu

Ouais! Enfin plus besoin d'aller sous Windows... je crois que c'était bien la dernière affaire qui me retenais. Maintenent je vais pouvoir avoir ma station de travail de tout les jours complètement Linux. J'aimerais peut-être juste changer l'apparence de Tcl/Tk, ya pas un moyen de changer le skin un peu comme GTK ou KDE? C'est tellement laid que ça me rappèle CDE...

----------

## billiob

Pour que la version stable d'aMSN sorte (la 0.95), ils faut que l'on finisse notre Todo qui est assez conséquent, donc il n'y a pas de date prévue.

Tk est moche, mais aMSN, s'amèliore :

Les barres de défilement vont être un peu plus jolies. exemple :

```
cd msn/utils/pixmapscroll

wish test.tcl
```

De même pour les boutons :

```
cd msn/utils/pixmapbutton

wish test.tcl
```

aMSN sera plus joli si vous utilisez tcl/tk 8.5 en cvs. Plus d'informations là : http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Installation+Instructions#tcl/tk

(Je traduirai ce week-end pour les anglophobes  :Wink:  )

Concernant l'intégration dans kde/gnome, il y a ce plugin : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22394 Il doit être possible de faire la même chose pour gnome. Il n'est pas encore sur le site car il n'est pas encore assez stable.

Par rapport, au problème de smileys, je ne comprend pas trop ton problème.

Nous n'avons pas encore écrit le partie à propos de l'envoi mais la réception fonctionne. On essaye de se débarrasser d'une grosse dépendance : Imagemagick c'est pourquoi il y a quelques problèmes avec la transparence, mais cette grosse modification devrait aussi permettre de rendre aMSN plus beau.

----------

## Tsukusa

D'accord merci de ta réponse super rapide et claire.

Je prendrais un peu de temps sur mon dodo time pour installer le CVS ^^ (et ma webcam toujours pas installée).

Bon courage pour le travail restant !!!

----------

## l.slysz

ha ben joli travail sur ce amsn cvs  :Very Happy: 

par contre je sais pas vous, mais moi y me sort que la session webcam a été annulée alors que ça fonctionne encore  :Laughing: 

m'enfin c'est po bie grave  :Laughing: 

----------

## j_c_p

Très bon job, félicitations  :Very Happy: .

Je teste un peu là : http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/amsn-1.png

Juste le souci des 24bits de profondeur de couleur (à moins que ça ait un rapport avec les /dev/v4l/video*), enfin, je viens juste de m'y mettre tout récemment, donc, des paramétres m'échappent peut-être.

Il existe aussi un sujet intéressant à cette url également http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/amsn-linux-clone-messenger-sujet-11320-1.htm

----------

## KlemZ

salut, tres bon travail pour la derniere cvs, elle commence vraiment à etre belle. de plus le support de la webcam est bien avancé mais j'ai des petit problème.

une session webcam avec mon frère sur le réseau local marche niquel.

J'ai bien forewarder les ports ports qu'il fallait vers ma machine et les session marche sans problème sur internet quand l'utilisateur en face est connecté directement à internet, même si il a un firewall sur sa machine.

Par contre, ca ne marche pas du tout quand la personne en face est derriere un routeur, la il y a probleme et ca fini par : la session à été annulée...

quand je fait ctrl + s sur la fenetre principale pour voir ce qu il se passe, il y a quelque chose de bizzard : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [16:07:08] Sending Webcam Request
> 
> [16:07:08] branchid : 31FFA0AA-CB71-6295-78B6-9AC2254E4DAA
> ...

 

il semblerai qu après s'etre connecté à l'adresse publique de l'autre personne (81.53.X.X 0), il essaye de se connecter à l'adresse sur le réseau de cette personne (192.168.1.105) je comprendrai alors que ca ne marche pas mais je me demande si c'est normal et si je suis le seul à qui ca arrive.

quoi qui l'arrive, ca fait plaisir de voir le support de la wabcam arriver.

pour ton site sur les webcam supportées : ma webcam est une quickcam messenger de logitech, la qualité d'image est même meilleure que sous windows. si tu veux un petit tuto d'install, ce sera avec plaisir, d'ailleur c'est vraiment pas dur.

----------

## billiob

aMSN n'est pas encore terminé, donc, pas encore prêt à sortir.

Le TODO diminue de jours en jours, mais ce sont les points les plus hardus qui restent  :Confused: 

Je pense que la version 0.95 devrait sortir vers la mi-juillet, mais j'en sais rien, il n'y a rien de fixé, même si on a envie de la sortir le plus vite possible.

En fait, pour les webcams supportées, il n'y a pas besoin de faire une liste, car tous les équipements tournant avec v4l et v4l-2 devraient fonctionner.

Pour ceux qui en veulent toujours plus, dans le status_log, tapez :

::guiContactList::createCLWindow 

pour voir la future liste des contacts.

Sinon, il a maintenant un makefile général à la racine du dossier msn.

Utilisez-le pour compiler la webcam, la librairie graphique, le traydock, ...

```
cd msn

./configure

make
```

A KlemZ :

dans le status_log, essaie 

set ::test_webcam_reflector 1

On a le même problème avec le nouveau protocol de transfert de fichiers  :Confused: 

A j_c_p :

As-tu regarder : http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN+French et http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN

Donnes plus d'explications sur ton problème, je pourrais peut-être t'aider.

A l.slysz :

Les traductions n'ont pas encore été effectuées, c'est pour ça que tu as ce message.

[EDIT]

Aux dernières nouvelles, certains pensent que le cvs sera bouclé le 5 juillet (date qui sort de nulle part !) et lancer une version pour les skinners.

Puis lancer un concours afin d'élire le nouveau skin par défaut, et de sortir aMSN 0.95 le 20 août  :Confused:  . Amis, artistes, venez !

----------

## zeuss1414

j'aurais bien voulu tester la webcam avec amsn comme vous dites tous que ca marche bien.

Seul pb, je seg fault 

```

amsn 

dlsym[./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv0-v4l2.so]: ./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv0-v4l2.so: undefined symbol: _ng_plugin_init

dlsym[./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv1-v4l.so]: ./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv1-v4l.so: undefined symbol: _ng_plugin_init

WARNING: no plugins found [/home/zeuss14/msn]

vid-open: trying: v4l2... 

v4l2: open

v4l2: init

v4l2: device info:

  pwc 10.0.7 / Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000 @ usb-0000:01:06.0-2

v4l2: close

vid-open: ok: v4l2

vid-open: flags: 2

v4l2: open

ng_dev_open: opened Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000 [refcount 1]

Trying converter from 16 bit YUV 4:2:2 (packed, YUYV) to 24 bit TrueColor (BE: rgb)

Trying converter from 16 bit YUV 4:2:2 (planar) to 24 bit TrueColor (BE: rgb)

Trying converter from 12 bit YUV 4:2:0 (planar) to 24 bit TrueColor (BE: rgb)

v4l2: new capture params (320x240, YU12, 115200 byte)

convert-in : 320x240 12 bit YUV 4:2:0 (planar)

convert-out: 320x240 24 bit TrueColor (BE: rgb)

Segmentation fault

```

Si vous avez des idee je suis prenneur car elle semble vraiment bien cette version

----------

## billiob

A zeuss1414 :

As-tu bien recompilé ?

As-tu lancé wish msn/utils/linux/capture/test.tcl ?

Ta webcam fonctionne-t-elle avec xawtv (par exemple)  ?

----------

## l.slysz

 *KlemZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, ca ne marche pas du tout quand la personne en face est derriere un routeur, la il y a probleme et ca fini par : la session à été annulée...
> 
> 

 

bizzare, chez moi routeur, chez ma copine routeur, et elle me voit sans probleme  :Very Happy: 

le pire c'est que je n'ai pas créé de route speciale  :Shocked: 

les developpeurs de amsn auraient reinventé l'upnp ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Dans l'ordre  : 

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu bien recompilé ?

 

Je vois pas trop ce que tu entend par recompiler, 

j'ai installer la derniere version dispo en CVS c tout.

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu lancé wish msn/utils/linux/capture/test.tcl ? 

  wish msn/utils/linux/capture/test.tcl

Error in startup script: can't find package capture

    while executing

"package require capture"

    (file "msn/utils/linux/capture/test.tcl" line 5)

Le probleme doit venir de la mais je peut faire quoi ?? 

 *Quote:*   

> Ta webcam fonctionne-t-elle avec xawtv (par exemple) ?

 

Ma webcam marche tres bien.

J'espere que tu pourra m'aider car j'en ai mare d'utiliser windows juste pour ca.

----------

## KlemZ

merci billiob, avec set ::test_webcam_reflector 1 ca marche niquel

par contre, est ce qu'il est possible de le mettre dans un fichier de config ou quelque part comme ca pour éviter d'avoir à le faire a chaque démarage d'amsn ? je suis bien du genre a oublier  :Confused: 

----------

## j_c_p

billiob : (merci déjà pour ta prompte réponse)

alors, j'avais bien tout regardé.

Sinon, le test fonctionne très bien, il faut juste que je le lance ainsi (comme pour amsn quoi) :

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/local/bin/wish8.5 ./test.tcl

 

Ma procédure pour l'installation :

 *Quote:*   

> Amsn CVS + tcl/tk cvs :
> 
> amsn CVS : wget http://amsn.sourceforge.net/amsn_cvs.tar.gz
> 
> tcl/tk CVS : ftp://ftp.tcl.tk/pub/tcl//nightly-cvs/
> ...

 

Aussi, j'ai une carte TV également (je vois les 2 via le test) et pour donner la priorité à la webcam, je peux :

1/ soit faire un vim +1442 msncam.tcl, et modifier  source "/dev/video0:0" en video1:0 ? (ma webcam est sur video1).

2/ faire un lien dynamique : ln -s /dev/v4l/video1  /dev/video0:0 ?

3/ modulariser ma carte TV (je l'ai mis en dur là) et changer manuellement l'ordre des /dev/v4l/video*, en passant les options video_nr=0 vbi_nr=0 au module de ma webcam.

Qu'en penses tu ?

édit : un autre shoot (merci jeep05  :Wink: ) -> http://img96.echo.cx/img96/8805/amsnnew6he.png

édit(2) : j'oubliais (décidément  :Laughing: ), j'ai une Logitech QuickCam communicate.

----------

## zeuss1414

Et pour moi personne n'a d'idee ??  :Sad: 

----------

## billiob

A zeuss1414 :

Télécharges la dernière version en utilisant la commande cvs comme indiqué précédemment dans ce fil. Il faudra peut-être installer cvs => emerge cvs

tu vas dans le répertoire msn, et tu fais 

```
./configure

make
```

A j_c_p :

Est-ce que ::CAMGUI::WebcamWizard résoud ton problème ?

Il n'est pas fini, mais le sera pour la sortie de la 0.95. Il comprendra ton "problème" et celui de KlemZ.

A KlemZ :

C'est une option en cours de développement, donc c'est déja cool que ça marche !

Sinon, tu prends le fichier msncam.tcl, et tu écris ça à la toute fin, après l'accolade, ça devrait marcher normalement  :Wink: 

Je ne ferai pas d'ebuild pour le moment, sinon trop de monde va tester, et il y aura trop de problèmes pour moi  :Confused: 

N'oubliez pas que la version de cvs est une version de développement !

----------

## zeuss1414

mais c'est ce que j'ai fait. J'ai suivit le tuto de j_c_p mais j'ai tjrs le meme problème  :Sad: 

----------

## billiob

Le howto à moi, c'est :

```

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn login

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn co msn

cd msn

./configure

make
```

Après, vérifies que la compilation s'est passée sans erreurs.

As-tu des fichiers .so dans utils/TkCximage/ et utils/webcamsn/ et utils/linux/capture ?

Sinon, dans chacun de ces répertoires, 

```
./configure

make
```

----------

## KlemZ

merci, ca marche très bien en modifiant msncam.tcl

----------

## zeuss1414

J'ai essayer ta methode billiob mais j'ai toujours le meme probleme quand je lance une conversation webcam amsn seg fault  :Sad: 

----------

## billiob

Et comme cela, ca marche ?

```
cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn login

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/amsn co msn

cd msn

make clean

./configure

make

```

----------

## j_c_p

billiob : ça fonctionne bien, pour ma part : http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/WebCam3.png (cvs d'hier)

Superbe  :Wink:  .

Sinon, je me demandais si le son était implémenté, car malgré le fait que j'ai tous mes modules son de chargé, pas moyen d'entendre la voix de mon correspondant (la réciproque est vraie aussi).

Ma webcam a un micro intégré, et j'utilise donc usb_audio. La liste de mes modules sons est la suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod | grep snd
> 
> snd_pcm_oss            44256  0
> 
> snd_mixer_oss          15552  1 snd_pcm_oss
> ...

 

edit : un topic pas mal actif -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-277487.html?sid=dae36ec2e45d07470be21692c91e8f58

edit (2) : fonctionne sur arch x86 et x86_64  :Wink: .

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, voilà, j'ai essayé l'ebuild amsn-cvs, après avoir recréé mon .amsn (pb au lancement sinon) impecc. De l'autre côté, ma vieille logitech quickcam (la vraie, la toute première  :Smile: ) a daigné fonctionné avec xawtv (pas gcam qui freeze toute la machine).

Et donc, un fois percuté qu'il fallait peut être ouvrir un port ou 2 pour qu'on me voit moi, et bien ça marche du tonnerre  :Smile:  Donc moi sur ma gentoo (NATée derrière une autre gentoo) et enfface un messenger MS sous XP.

Conclusion: amsn roxx  :Smile:  Mais le débit video du protocole video est vraiment ridicule (c'est plus du slideshow de screenshots qu'un streaming video...), je m'en étais déjà aperçu avec un client MS d'origine.

----------

## spider312

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, voilà, j'ai essayé l'ebuild amsn-cvs, après avoir recréé mon .amsn (pb au lancement sinon) impecc. De l'autre côté, ma vieille logitech quickcam (la vraie, la toute première ) a daigné fonctionné avec xawtv (pas gcam qui freeze toute la machine).
> 
> Et donc, un fois percuté qu'il fallait peut être ouvrir un port ou 2 pour qu'on me voit moi, et bien ça marche du tonnerre  Donc moi sur ma gentoo (NATée derrière une autre gentoo) et enfface un messenger MS sous XP.
> 
> Conclusion: amsn roxx  Mais le débit video du protocole video est vraiment ridicule (c'est plus du slideshow de screenshots qu'un streaming video...), je m'en étais déjà aperçu avec un client MS d'origine.

 Tu pourrais me dire quels ports il faut forwarder STP ?  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Tu pourrais me dire quels ports il faut forwarder STP ? 

 

http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:otO-RMzUjtEJ:amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php%3Fpage%3DWebcam%2BIn%2BaMSN+amsn+port&hl=fr

----------

## spider312

ok merci  :Wink: 

j'avais en effet pas pensé au cache de google  :Wink:  parceque le WiKi de AMSN il est cassé là  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## spider312

bon, bin segfault au moment ou mon contact accepte l'invitation  :Confused:  alors que le programme de test fonctionne très bien (à part quand je bidouille trop les reglages)

----------

## TaLiTaCuM

Segfault ==> Hum Hum  :Cool: 

----------

## spider312

 *TaLiTaCuM wrote:*   

> Segfault ==> Hum Hum 

 mais encore ?

----------

## kangal

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *TaLiTaCuM wrote:*   Segfault ==> Hum Hum  mais encore ?

 LOL, Jamais ta signature n'a ete si bien adaptee  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

 *kangal wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*    *TaLiTaCuM wrote:*   Segfault ==> Hum Hum  mais encore ? LOL, Jamais ta signature n'a ete si bien adaptee 

 alors tu serait bien gentil de l'appliquer, moi j'ai quelque-chose à dire, ça segfault, si quelqu'un a la même experience, on pourrait en parler, mais toi tu n'apportes rien là  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kangal

Ca va je plaisante...Je lis ton topic pour voir si je peux te filer un coup de main, (en l'occurence chez moi ca segfault pas donc je peux pas t'aider...), Je me fais cette remarque qui m'amuse et je permet,meme si c'est un peu off, d'en faire part, ca me semble pas terrifiant d'inutilite ni de mechancete...

Desole pour le off et pour la remarque si tu l'as trouve deplacee, bonne chance pour ton segfault et a bientot.

----------

## netfab

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> bon, bin segfault au moment ou mon contact accepte l'invitation  alors que le programme de test fonctionne très bien (à part quand je bidouille trop les reglages)

 

Salut,

Changes de thème GTK et réessayes.

Mets un thème original si çà n'en est pas un, tu peux même tester avec plusieurs thèmes originaux, vu que certains provoquent des segfaults dans certains progs GTK.

----------

## spider312

kangal > y'a pas de mal, c'est juste que ta remarque était un peu déplécée et innutile, alors que j'esperais un renseignement utile (ça fait bien 6 mois que j'essaye de faire marcher cette webcam sous MSN)

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> vu que certains provoquent des segfaults dans certains progs GTK.

 Oui, mais AMSN est en TCL/TK, pas en GTK ...

----------

